# When is the right time for n-ext rgs?



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Whens the right time for rgs? Live in nj and was thinking of spraying this weekend. Is it too early?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Being that the main ingredients of RGS are the biostimulants sea kelp + Humic acid, anytime during growing season is ok, with a preference for optimum root growth periods of spring & fall.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Also.. any time the ground isn't frozen. Even in winter.. your soil is alive and well.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Now is perfect! Push root growth in the spring!


----------

